# Hoping Xifaxan helps



## SB18 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello all,

I am 28 and have been dealing with digestive problems for the last past 3 years. I was finally diagnosed with IBS and SIBO (Small Intestine Bacteria Overgrowth) a month ago once I was referred to a Gastroenterologist. It's been a pretty terrible and embarrassing last 3 years but it feels good to have a diagnosis.

It has effected my quality of life in both social and professional settings. As you all know, it's embarrassing but I have recently felt much more comfortable talking about my IBS problems with close family and friends. To my surprise this has made it much easier to get through. I have also done my best to laugh about it which has made things easier too sometimes.

During times when my IBS is really acting up and I have to be in long meetings or extended social situations, I take a lot of immodium. It has been the only thing that continuously helps my IBS but it's really exhausting having to relieve the constipation.

I have also lost about 20 pounds due to my IBS. It's partially due to the number of bathroom trips I have to take, partially due to stress and partially due to the fact that I just don't have as much of an appetite. I am nervous that I am on the verge of looking unhealthily skinny. Has anyone else experienced something similar?

I went through a colonoscopy recently and it came back clear and was just recently diagnosed with SIBO which causes IBS in some individuals. My GI doctor prescribed Xifaxan for me and I just received it today. I am really hoping this helps my symptoms significantly. Has anyone else used Xifaxan and had positive results?

Since IBS is a pretty isolating syndrome, I am really glad to have found this site. While I do not wish IBS on anyone else, it is comforting to read stories of others that I can relate to.


----------

